# My new smoking shelter - Qview



## jond (Oct 4, 2008)

Finally after receiving a missing part a couple of weeks ago i had chance to finish off my smoking shelter, it rains here A LOT so this makes me happy as i don't have to worry about it now :)

Just enough room to squeeze the ECB in next week :)








Jon.


----------



## dan of the highlands (Oct 4, 2008)

Great job Sir!  I like it.   How much do you think something like that would run me?

I've seen plans for a wooden structure with a vented roof.  Was thinking of something like that for myself one of these days.  Yours looks like it could be a bit more practical for someone with my skill sets (or lack thereof I should say).


----------



## jond (Oct 4, 2008)

I picked it up as an end of season clearance and paid £169 ($300) after 70% discount.

I think they originate in the US, hopefully someone can point you to somewhere you can find one.

Jon.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice looking smoke station, I have a few more ideas for myself. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## 1894 (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks good for rain , is it sturdy enough for some snow on the roof ? We get a bit of that here in NY

Ahh , just looked at the pic again , nope , a good 3 season shelter though !!!


----------



## jond (Oct 4, 2008)

No it isn't, however the most snow i have seen here in the last 10 years was about 3" which only lasted for a day or so.  If it is forecast it only takes the removal of 10 screws and the whole roof section will lift off.

I think one of the other versions i have seen has 4 full length posts which can tolerate snow loads.

Jon.


----------



## 1894 (Oct 4, 2008)

LOL 3" snow LOL 
Where I live we don't get too much , avg 10' / year. But drive a half hour or so North of us 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A couple hours North of us , I believe these pics are from last year .

http://deathby1000papercuts.com/2008...-watertown-ny/


----------



## 1894 (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry for the side track 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I really do like the looks of your shelter


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 4, 2008)

Neat lookin outfit, now all ya need be the microwave, party lights an a beer tapper!  Maybe a pole fer the dancin girls?!


----------



## curious aardvark (Oct 4, 2008)

nice one.
yeah rain does tend to put off the fainthearted bbq wimp. Nice solution :-) 
where'd you get it ? online or at a shop. 
Although I can't think of anywhere I could put it. 

But i do need another pop up awning - the one I got for £20 last year got damaged during Slingfest uk 08 (yes david and goliath type slings. It was a tad windy)


----------



## morkdach (Oct 4, 2008)

sweet i like it i've been working on mine since spring just about ready so we can smoke all winter


----------



## cahusky (Oct 4, 2008)

Great looking shelter. I currently have a ladder with an umbrella duck taped to it protecting mine from the storm that has blown into Tahoe. When i put the brisket on this morning at 4:45am there was 20 mph winds and driving rain but it has slowly improved throughout the day. The makeshift shelter seems to be holding up well so far. 

I wish i had a digital camera here at the house so I could provide qview of this duck tape masterpiece.


----------

